# Works that Showcase Cello Pizzicato



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

SSIA.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> SSIA.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Captain, I really don't know, but if you copy past your question with your curser you get some fascinating articles. 
I would copy / past it for you with pleasure but the copyright rules......


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Britten Cello Suite no1, 3rd mvt. A Spanish infused Serenata using ordinary, arpeggiated, glissando and left hand pizz....starts at 10'10"


----------



## RussianFlute (Jul 26, 2021)

Opening of Kabalevsky Cello Concerto No.2. 
It's not the whole piece, but a significant intro to it.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

As an aside I once told somebody "pizzicato" was the Italian for "pussycat" and had 'em believing it for a spell.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Animal the Drummer said:


> As an aside I once told somebody "pizzicato" was the Italian for "pussycat" and had 'em believing it for a spell.


You're telling me it doesn't


----------

